# Power Auger Suggestions



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I finally came across a small fortune (selling a bunch of crap online) and I've earned enough to finally get a power auger. I've looked into a lot of different augers, just wondering what others' preferences are. I am really interested in the ION power auger, but I'm also looking into the Eskimo series. I'm looking in the 350-500$ range. Any suggestions or reviews (good and bad), thanks everyone.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a link with some info..

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/40090-ion-electric-auger.html


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an Eskimo. I've had it several years. Works good no problems. It is the first and only auger I've owned.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

sawsman said:


> Here's a link with some info..
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/40090-ion-electric-auger.html


This is actually what got me interested in the ION. Wondering if anyone has had any troubles with them. They seem like a pretty sweet machine. Thanks for the responses. I know it's July but I've gotta be prepared


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is an old thread but a good one discussing augers.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/64130-ice-auger.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We've had big threads here on the ION's, they look snazzy. If I had to replace my current power auger it would be high on my list. I'd love to hear from current owners how it holds up after a couple years of use, the lithium ion replacement batteries are quite expensive. Not messing with fuel is a big pro though.

I run my auger out of gas, while fogging it with snowmobile 2stroke spray. It always lights right up each fall. Eventually it will fail but as is, in 12 years all I've had to do to it is replace the gas cap for $6.

Best time to get augers is in spring when they go on clearance. The Cal-Ranch in AF has a clearance Eskimo auger, might be worth a call to see what the price is.


-DallanC


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

So far from what i've read the pro's out weight the cons with the ION. I would be interested to hear if anything negative comes up with them, especially longevity.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cbassonafly said:


> So far from what i've read the pro's out weight the cons with the ION. I would be interested to hear if anything negative comes up with them, especially longevity.


1. They only come in one color.

2. There's no cup holder.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine has an Ion and I must say that I think it is the coolest thing since sliced bread. My buddy is very pleased with his. The only thing we have noticed is that if you are out on an extra cold day, you need to keep the battery pack warm or it will be slow in working. We did see that last year on a trip to the Berry on a morning that was below zero. The instruction manual describes this however, so you can plan to keep the battery pack warm. 

One other thing to consider is that I have read some scuttlebut about banning 2 cycle equipment on some lakes. There are currently no such restrictions here in Utah, but you never know. Such a ban would prohibit us from using most of our standard 2 cycle augers. My current auger is fairly new, but my next one will probably be an electric for that reason alone.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I was really hoping for a cup holder but that's not a deal breaker. Sounds like I'll be getting an ION :grin: thanks for the help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> A buddy of mine has an Ion and I must say that I think it is the coolest thing since sliced bread. My buddy is very pleased with his. The only thing we have noticed is that if you are out on an extra cold day, you need to keep the battery pack warm or it will be slow in working. We did see that last year on a trip to the Berry on a morning that was below zero. The instruction manual describes this however, so you can plan to keep the battery pack warm.


I've read that people buy casserole dish / crockpot insulated fabric containers, stick the battery in there with a handwarmer when the auger isn't in use.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sulphur Creek Reservoir

7° F

24" of ice

auger stored outside in cold truck the night before

about the 30th hole of the day

auger just laid on the ice during the day

one-handed






.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Sulphur Creek Reservoir
> 7° F


Pffft. that's a Wyoming heat wave. ;-)

FWIW, the morning where we noticed the Ion slowing a bit in the cold was between -4 and 0 degrees F as I recall.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I am so happy with my icegator electric auger that I thought I would give my two cents. My icegator is faster and has been 100% reliable. On a full charge I can drill about 20-25 holes in through 2-3 feet of ice. My batteries lasted 5 years and cost me $50 to replace. I just went to batteries plus and bought them without shopping around.


----------

